# German Rauch (smoked)Beer



## rodneylenton (Dec 17, 2007)

If anybody is around Bamberg Germany this time of year you have to try the Smoked Beer down town kinda has a smoky ham taste, kind of hard to decsribe but hey after 4-6 of them who cares.
I used to love the christmas time in Germany

Cheers

 Rodney


----------



## payson (Dec 18, 2007)

Great style of beer. Awesome with pizza. Schlenkerla is probably the best commercial example available in the US. Rogue also makes a very nice one, Chipotle Ale.


----------



## richtee (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmmm had one a few years back, German, cannot recall the brand. Interesting- albeit a bit dry as I think I remember.


----------



## payson (Dec 20, 2007)

Here's a recipe I just noticed over on Beer Advocate. (Thanks to poster Cfahooligan!) I figured it would be appropriate here since it not only uses the aforementioned smoked beer but smoked bacon as well. It also sounds delicious!!

*Bamberg Onion*

Ingredients for 4 servings:
4 big onions,
250 g pork,
100 g cooked smoked pork,
4 slices smoked bacon,
¼ litre Original Schlenkerla Smokebeer,
salt, pepper, mace, marjoram,
3 eggs,
2 bread rolls,
chopped parsley
2 tablespoons brown meat stock.

Preparation:
Peel the onions, cut approx. 1 cm off of the root end. Scoop out the onion until the sides are approx. 1 cm thick. Put pork and smoked pork with the insides of the onion through meat grinder. Mix the results with the eggs, bread rolls, spices and the parsley. Fill the 4 onions and let them roast in a casserole with some water and without lid for about 45 minutes at 200° C. Fry the smoked bacon and put it on each onion; put the cut-off onion end on top of the bacon. When done, remove onions from casserole. Pour the drippings from the casserole into a skillet; add brown meat stock, flour, spices and the Schlenkerla Smokebeer; heat and stir until the gravy becomes thick. Bamberg Stuffed Onions are served with mashed potatoes or boiled potatoes.


----------



## jfish63 (Jan 16, 2008)

Rodney

Is the bar right near the soccer fields in Bamberg. didn't really care for the beer but I bought a 2 door Fiat off of the owner back in 1984 or 5. They used to have a witch burning in that town years ago also


----------

